# IN TREACHERY, THERE IS NO HONOR....



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone!

My latest legal thriller, DISHONORED, (the sequel to "Confidential Communications" is available now on Kindle!!!! Please feel free to check it out! I'd love to hear what you have to say, and hope you enjoy reading it as much as I did writing it!










In treachery, there is no honor...

Federal District Court Judge Rebecca Tameron seemed to have it all-a loving family, a prestigious career and the respect of her community ~ that is, until her world falls apart. Implicated in the disappearance of a Supreme Court Justice, and the shooting of a Federal agent, Tameron scrambles to uncover the truth. The problem is, each investigative lead she pursues only results in more questions, and every investigative avenue she takes leads back to her. How can she clear her name?

While exploring the reaches, limits and dangers of our increasingly security-conscious and interconnected world, DISHONORED questions the faith we place in both strangers and friends and reminds us how perilous our techno-savvy life can be.

http://www.amazon.com/Dishonored-ebook/dp/B0037UY6HI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265828584&sr=1-2

Thanks for taking a look!
Jeannine


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Glad you found KB
Welcome and ENJOY


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks!  We're in the middle of digging out today....it will be a relief to get some more computer time!  We've got about 5 feet of snow out here in D.C. between these last two storms!  :/

Jeannine


----------



## skookum (Feb 11, 2010)

> We've got about 5 feet of snow out here in D.C. between these last two storms! :/ Jeannine


 You've attained the dubious honor of surpassing Buffalo's snow depth this year.


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha!  We've been joking about that!  I'm thinking that we may have buffalo chicken tenders for dinner as a theme.....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You might check out the Book Bazaar for a better place to promote your books.  That's where most folks go, not that many kindleboarders come to this thread, unfortunately.


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks so much!  They're being moved as we speak  

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

And we have found a new home in The Book Bazaar - hi everyone!!! Happy Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy March everyone!  DISHONORED has received another fabulous starred review on Goodreads!  Thank you to everyone who has messaged me with such positive feedback thus far!

Well, DC/MD is finally almost through with the great melt.....spring's just around the corner!  For those of you vacationing and on spring break, have a safe, healthy and well-deserved time!

Jeannine


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice to see you here JR.  Congratulations on the new book. Hope it does well.

CJ


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks my Beantown Buddy!  


Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Just wanted to let my New England friends know that I am thinking of them and sending positive vibes your way!  You really got wholloped in this last storm!

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone! I wanted to wish all of my kindle friends here a happy, healthy and safe Easter Weekend!

I'd also like to share with you an article that was run by the Stoneham Sun and Malden Observer in Massachusetts about me and my books! Thanks for checking it out!

Your friend,
Jeannine
http://preview.tinyurl.com/y92ocnw


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone! I have wonderful news!

DISHONORED has received another glowing review by guest reviewer Betty Getz of "The Getz Review" and is featured on Mystery Books News/Mysterious Reviews! I'm over the moon right now!!!

Come check it out! http://simurl.com/cojraz

Your friend, 
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Spring is here at last!

Hello and Happy Spring! Thankfully, the 5 feet of snow that was recently dumped on the Maryland/D.C. area is now gone (although I hear that BWI still has some piles left!), and the flowers have returned. I never thought I would be so excited to see grass grow!

It certainly has been an exciting and busy few weeks! As most of you know, at the end of March I was featured on award-winning Author Kelly Moran's Blog! What an amazing time we had! So many wonderful comments from so many wonderful people! Make sure to check out the archived interview at [/url]www.authorkellymoran.blogspot.comhttp://www.wickedlocal.com/stoneham/news/x1176901668/Local-lawyer-publishes-second-mystery] .

I also had the pleasure of being interviewed by Massachusetts News Correspondent Kristen Erekson who ran an unbelievable article in the both the Massachusetts Malden Observer and the Stoneham Sun! You can find her article at [url]http://www.wickedlocal.com/stoneham/news/x1176901668/Local-lawyer-publishes-second-mystery . Thank you, Ms. Erekson, the Malden Observer and the Stoneham Sun!

Finally, DISHONORED received a fabulous review from guest reviewer Betty Getz of "The Betz Review," and is featured in "Mystery Books News/Mysterious Reviews"!!! (Mysterious Reviews, in partnership with the Hidden Staircase Mystery Books, is a major source for current mystery book reviews on the internet.) Please check out the review for DISHONORED at  [URL=http://www.mysteriousreviews.com/mystery-book-reviews/reardon-dishonored]http://www.mysteriousreviews.com/mystery-book-reviews/reardon-dishonored.html[/url] when you get a chance and don't forget to rate it at the bottom of the review! Thank you Ms. Getz! I'm so glad you enjoyed reading it as much as I did writing it!

CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS is still going strong, and again, thank you all so much for not keeping it a secret! As of today, it is still tagged #1 on Amazon's legal thriller category, #1 in conspiracy, #1 in suspense and #3 in action-adventure, with an average ranking of 4 stars! On Goodreads it has an average ranking of 4.30 out of 5 stars! Thank you everyone!

DISHONORED as of today is climbing the ranks as well! It is tagged #2 in conspiracy, #4 in action-adventure, and #7 in the legal thriller category with an average ranking of 5 stars! On Goodreads it has an average ranking of 4.44 out of 5 stars! Again, thank you!

I hope everyone is ready for a fabulous, safe and healthy spring and has had a chance to get outside and enjoy the fresh air with some great books! Thank you so much for supporting CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS and DISHONORED&#8230;&#8230;please continue to spread the word to your friends and local libraries, tag the books on Amazon and post your reviews&#8230;.they mean so much to me!

Hopefully I will see you soon for a book signing!!! I will keep you posted! 
Your friend,
Jeannine
J.R. Reardon
www.jrreardon.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get your The Indie Spotlight daily on your Kindle
Today's featured author

Tuesday: J.R. Reardon - Dishonored

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you so much Ed and Greg!  It is an honor being a part of the Indie Spotlight! 

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Take a moment with me, will you?

Hello, my friends! I hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the summer which is quickly approaching.

Take a moment with me, will you? A moment to appreciate what you have. It doesn't matter how big or how small&#8230;.it can be one thing or many&#8230;.just take a moment. Your family? Friendship? Your home? Your job? Your health? The safety of your building? How about that bush you planted in the yard that despite signs otherwise, is finally blooming? The smile a stranger gave you when you held open a door? The fact that the storm that just passed over my house was only a brief thunderstorm and not a tornado so that I could finish this blog for you all? (smile)

I say this because life is short. Much too short. And it's better to appreciate the value of what you have in the event that it is God forbid, ripped away from you.

It is difficult to be positive after watching 30 minutes of the news. Lord knows the weather has not been kind this year. We also hear about war, murder, the giant oil spill in the Gulf, unethical professionals, the closing of schools, the unnecessary attacking of school children in China and a troubled economy to name a few. The question is, what can we do about it? Most of us would think nothing. The Gulf is too far away for you, right? You don't know anything about cleaning up oil, right? That may be, but did you know that the suggestion has been made that human hair collected at beauty salons may help soak up the oil? Ahhh&#8230;.we can all make a difference, whether we are 5 years old or 105.

We need to appreciate what we have, and take care of what we have. Avoid focusing on all the negative news and bring in more of the positive: focus on the school children who have been credited with raising thousands of dollars to a worthy cause - perhaps to help cure childhood diseases or collect shoes for children lacking them in third world countries. How about those who have donated a kidney to a stranger? Or the woman who found a way to ship homemade food to our soldiers overseas so that they can have that "special taste of home"? I also read about a neighborhood that came together during one of this year's blizzards to share the food they had before it went bad via one big block party.

Take a moment my friends, and appreciate. This weekend in particular, make sure to appreciate our veterans. Appreciate those who have served, are serving and will serve our country in the future. Remember their families and the sacrifices they have made. And of course do take an extra moment to remember those who have lost their lives while protecting so many people they never even knew. Should you pass our soldiers at the airport, thank them. Smile. If you hear our National Anthem, take off your hat. Stand and place your hand over your heart. Too many people don't do this anymore, but I've seen a lot of children doing it as of late. Be thankful and appreciate our country.

Now onto this month's update: 
It certainly has been an exciting and busy few weeks!

On May 8th, the book signings for DISHONORED began. I was thrilled to participate in St. Augustine's School in Elkridge Maryland's first "Ladies Night Out." I met so many wonderful people and signed lots of copies of both CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS and DISHONORED! It was so much fun watching the lucky woman who won a signed set of the books in a raffle&#8230;..a wonderful night had by all! I can't wait to do it again next year!

Today I am featured on Author Kym G. Moore's blog, "Pens and Pals". It is a wonderful site&#8230;.feel free to check it out at http://pensandpals.blogspot.com/2010/05/attorney-jr-reardon-is-found-not-guilty.html and leave a comment!

On May 14th DISHONORED was featured on the blog "Whiz Buzz", another fun site to discover some new books to read. Feel free to check it out at: http://whizbuzz.blogspot.com/2010/05/jr-reardon-dishonored.html.

If you've visited our Facebook Fan page you'll notice we've been having some fun there too&#8230;.we're up to 550 fans as of today and growing, so please join if you have not yet done so! One fun topic was who readers would cast in a CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS/DISHONORED movie. We'll also be adding a section with "fan photos" so please send in your pictures of the books in different places from around the globe. Perhaps you live in the D.C. area - send in a picture of you with the books on the steps of the Supreme Court? Or perhaps you are lounging in the yard on a nice day in Florida? Or perhaps you live in a colder climate and are cozying up with them in front of the fireplace? Have fun and be creative!

I've also begun to quote your reviews as the status update on the Facebook page, so please post your reviews on Amazon and Barnes and Noble! Here's the Facebook page if you are looking for it&#8230;join us! http://www.facebook.com/pages/wwwjrreardonconfidentialcommunicationscom/25917659269

And now, how are the rankings, you ask?

CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS is still going strong, and again, thank you all so much for not keeping it a secret! As of this week, it is still tagged #1 on Amazon's legal thriller category, #1 in conspiracy, #1 in suspense and #3 in action-adventure, with an average ranking of 4.5 stars! On Goodreads it has an average ranking of 4.32 out of 5 stars! Thank you everyone!

DISHONORED as of today is climbing the ranks as well! It is tagged #2 in conspiracy, #4 in action-adventure, and #6 in the legal thriller category with an average ranking of 5 stars! On Goodreads it has an average ranking of 4.44 out of 5 stars! Again, thank you!

I hope everyone is ready for a fabulous, safe and healthy summer and has had a chance to get outside and enjoy the fresh air with some great books! Thank you so much for supporting CONFIDENTIAL COMMUNICATIONS and DISHONORED&#8230;&#8230;please continue to spread the word to your friends and local libraries, tag the books on Amazon and post your reviews&#8230;.they mean so much to me!

Hopefully I will see you soon for a book signing!!! I will keep you posted! 
Your friend,
Jeannine
J.R. Reardon

Ps - to all the graduates of 2010&#8230;.CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
www.jrreardon.com


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm so excited to announce that my latest mystery, "Dishonored" has received another fabulous 5 star review on Amazon from Author Leslie Kohler!

"Dishonored is a superb legal thriller from beginning to end. When Supreme Court Justice McNaught is kidnapped, Rebecca Tamerson's life is suddenly shattered. Not only was the Judge a close friend, but when Rebecca tries to investigate the crime, suspicion is placed on her. But with so many intriguing and unsavory characters, we don't know who the culprit is until the very end.

Dishonored is written with the skill that only an insider to the legal system would have. It's evident Reardon processes such knowledge and has the ability to use it to make the reader feel they're in the midst of the book's action. I would definitely recommend Dishonored to anyone who loves a book that keeps them reading late into the night. John Grisham--look out!"

If you haven't had a chance to check it out yet, please do, and post a review? I'd love to hear what you think 

http://www.amazon.com/Dishonored-ebook/dp/B0037UY6HI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Your friend, Jeannine


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks fantastic. I'm adding this to my list


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you so much Vyrl!  Made my morning!   I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I did writing it...

Your friend,
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello, my friends!  Long time, no chat, eh?  As most of you know, my family and I are in the process of moving back to the Boston area from the Washington, D.C./Maryland area after about eight wonderful, fun-filled years.  

So instead of chatting with you all and traveling around signing copies of my first two mysteries/legal thrillers, “Confidential Communications” and “Dishonored,” I’ve been engrossed in a world of cardboard boxes, newspaper and bubble wrap, placing my home on the market and searching for another.  But the Reardons love a challenge, and a challenge we embrace!  (Well, except for the fact that all of our clothes is in the same colored luggage.  I really should have color-coded that.)  And fingers crossed that the moving truck does not incur a leak.  If that happens, our eco-friendly dissolvable packing peanuts magically disappear, as will the fragile items they currently protect.

I hope you all have been enjoying your summer.  As most of you know, I am in the process of writing the draft for book 3 in the Rebecca Tameron Mystery Series, and setting up book signings/speaking arrangements up here in the New England area.  That, and relearning back roads!

It has been great fun reconnecting with old friends and family, and meeting people who have read and enjoyed the first two books.  As always, I am humbled when people ask when the third installment is coming out!  Glowing emails have continued to pour in from all over the world:  I wish I could describe the feeling knowing that I have brought you a fun way to escape the daily grind through my imagination.

On Goodreads, “Dishonored” is currently ranked 4.58 out of 5 stars, and many have added it to their reading lists.  One reader describes “Dishonored” (in part) as follows:  “In Dishonored, Reardon uses her main character(Judge Rebecca Tameron) to take the reader on an exhilarating roller coaster ride with calculated technological twists and diverse legal turns that make the ride (reading her literary art) all the more appealing and unforeseen. Each chapter in Dishonored is filled with its own shot of intrigue jolting the reader along until the last puzzle piece is finally revealed at exactly the right time. Building such a gripping puzzle, as with Dishonored, is exactly what a legal suspense thriller should do... but often does not.”  


Amazon ranks “Dishonored” 5 out of 5 stars.  On Barnes and Noble, who also shows a ranking of 5 out of 5 stars, a recent reader writes: “I just finished this book and I really enjoyed this book.  I highly recommend this book….The plot is thrilling and suspenseful.  I could not put this book down.”  It is currently tagged #2 in Conspiracy, #4 in Action-Adventure and #7 in Legal Thriller!

Again, I thank you all for your continued support in this series, and am enjoying coming up with even more creative ways to thrill you during your next escape to Deering, Vermont.  Please continue to spread the word about “Confidential Communications” and “Dishonored” and ask your local libraries to carry it if they do not yet have copies so others may have a chance to read it as well.  When you have time, I’d be thrilled if you would post a review on Amazon, Barnes & Noble and/or Goodreads and continue to tag the books on Amazon…all it takes is the click of a button.

Talk to you soon!

Your friend,
Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Happy Fall everyone!  Just checking in to say hello!  I've been superbusy with the move, working on Book 3, scheduling appearances for DISHONORED and answering so much fanmail!  Hope all is well!  Hope you had a wonderful summer of reading and are looking forward to cozying up with some great reads this fall!!!

Jeannine


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

My computer screen feels like a confessional:  “…it has been approximately 4 months since my last blog post…”  

So how are you all?  I apologize for not getting this blog out sooner, but wow, what a busy year!  As you know my family and I moved back to the Boston area after 8 fabulous years in the District of Columbia, and although we are thrilled to be back “home,” we miss D.C. terribly!  We finally sold our southern home, and are now on the Great American House Hunt up here in New England.  So wish us luck!  

~ BOOK THREE IS ON THE WAY! ~

I’m having a blast working on the 3rd installment of the Rebecca Tameron Mystery Series…the sequel to “Confidential Communications” (pub 200 and “Dishonored” (published 2010), and cannot wait to share it with you all!  This week was a great week for writing…I’ve added so many more twists and turns, I’m surprising myself!  Haven’t decided on a name yet…I have a few in the works…as well as thoughts for the new cover which is always fun for me.  

Despite not getting my usual blog out, I have been having so much fun chatting with so many of you, mostly via email, Twitter, Goodreads and Facebook (best places to reach me), and have been able to put faces with many names for my Boston area fans.  It’s amazing, thrilling and humbling connecting with fans from all over the world who have read, enjoyed and told others about my books.  More book signings are in the works, so I’ll update you when we have firm dates!


~ THE SERIES IS STILL GOING STRONG & IT’S ALL BECAUSE OF YOU! ~

As for the first two books in the series, they are still going strong, and it’s all because of YOU!  It has been 2 years since “Confidential Communications” has been published, and CC still ranks #16 in Conspiracy on Amazon, #17 in Legal Thriller and #8 in Action-Adventure!  Starred rankings also remain strong….4 stars on Amazon, 4.5 stars on Barnes and Noble and 4.24 stars on Goodreads!  And to celebrate, all you Kindle Readers have the opportunity to download “Confidential Communications” for a holiday sale price of only $3.96!!!

My second baby, “Dishonored,” has been out for almost a year now.  It ranks #17 in Conspiracy on Amazon, #18 in Legal Thriller and #6 in Action-Adventure….pretty cool since we’re competing with millions of books, including many new best-sellers!  Starred rankings include 5 stars on Amazon, 5 Stars on Barnes and Noble and 4.62 stars on Goodreads!  

~ SIGNED BOOKPLATES!  ~

Take advantage of those holiday sales now!  And don’t forget: if you purchase paperback or hardcover versions of the book, email me a copy of your receipt, and I’ll be happy to send you a signed bookplate to stick inside.  Signed books make great gifts, and are fun collectibles!  My most recent signing was for a woman in New Zealand! 


~ LIVE, LOVE AND EMBRACE LIFE! ~

Now I know I’ve preached this in the past, but we’re in the midst of the holiday season.  Don’t forget to take time out for YOU!  Breathe.  Sit down, light a candle, put your feet up, grab your favorite mug filled with a nice warm drink of your choice and peruse a book, even if it’s only for an hour.  This time of year we all scurry to complete our holiday shopping lists, figure out family dinners, make time for holiday parties or plan our own…..that’s in addition to many of us who have to now brave the elements while rushing to work or school.

So slow down.  Go to bed an extra 20 minutes earlier and get up an extra 20 minutes earlier.  You won’t be honking that horn at the lady in front of you who is simply taking a left hand turn, and you won’t be barreling through school zones only for Karma to stop you at the next traffic light.  If you’re stuck in traffic, listen to the music and marvel in the holiday decorations.  Life is too short.  Embrace it and enjoy!  You never know what interesting things you’ll see if you take the time to peek!

Now no matter what traditions you celebrate, if you celebrate any traditions at all, from my family to yours, have a safe, happy and healthy holiday season!  

Your friend,
J.R. Reardon


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow!  How cool is this?  Amazon is letting us now purchase kindle books for friends?  Awesome!  I did hear on the radio today that some big companies are exploring the option of putting commercials into the books....not sure how I feel about that....have a great day everyone!


----------

